

A Microsoft Star Goes to Google - sciwiz
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/15/a-microsoft-star-goes-to-google/

======
Link-
It really bothers me when stories like this make the news. There is no story,
the article is void. And to think it reached Hacker New's front page!

~~~
GrinningFool
"news" is a relative thing. It's on "bits.blogs.nytimes.com"...

------
asveikau
I don't know Blaise or have any direct experience with him, however when I
worked at Microsoft I used to enjoy his talks and demos at company events.
That doesn't sound like much but that was pretty rare.

At the same time my cynical side would figure that if he's half as competent
as he seemed to be in these appearances, he's probably unhappy at Microsoft.

------
voltagex_
Looks like he was involved in Photosynth - which just got an update.
[http://photosynth.net/preview](http://photosynth.net/preview)

------
voltagex_
The other story should be that we won't really get to play with the Photosynth
tech (mentioned in the story) until
[https://www.google.com.au/patents/US20130100128](https://www.google.com.au/patents/US20130100128)
expires.

~~~
mxfh
How ist this preventing anyone to use the collinearity equation and bundle
adjustment in similiar ways?

The whole field of photogrammetry is pretty much build on these foundations
which didn't just pop up in 2008.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collinearity_equation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collinearity_equation)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundle_adjustment](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundle_adjustment)

~~~
voltagex_
Thanks, I didn't know about these.

------
United857
He's not the first Microsoft employee to go to Google, and won't be the last.
Maybe if this was Steve Ballmer, it would be newsworthy, but other than that,
no...

------
wyclif
Did MSFT make a counter-offer or any other attempt to retain Agüera y Arcas?

------
a3voices
How the f is this newsworthy

